# Slow Servers?



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 5, 2009)

its been really laggy for me at least ever since the server change and i never lag on this site. so itit just the kinks with the new server?


----------



## da_head (Mar 5, 2009)

o is there a new server? its slow for me too

edit: 2222th post O.O


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Switch back.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably the move hasn't finished hence the slow speeds? It happens every time... Why does the server gets changed once in a while? :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Narins on so its obviously being worked on, patience people, our internet crack will be back!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 5, 2009)

i rebooted my router as i thought it was an issue on my end...... *is a dunce*
hell i just saw that i posted this thread in the wrong forum
god im a dumbass


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 5, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> i rebooted my router as i thought it was an issue on my end...... *is a dunce*



Lmao I did the same thing, even though every other site and service I was using was running at full speed!


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry guys we're experiencing a few technical hiccups while we get the new server sorted out. Stay tuned!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 5, 2009)

So thats why its so slow
I already tried changing skins but no luck (not that I expected that)
and reseted my modem several times
hope it gets faster soon...


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 5, 2009)

Glad I saw the thread. Thought something was wrong with my internet.


----------



## playallday (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, ever since the new sever it's been really slow.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 6, 2009)

also, theres this:


----------



## War (Mar 6, 2009)

I was on IRC this morning and WildWon (I think) told me that the servers were being moved over to a cheaper host because the admins couldn't afford it anymore (among other reasons). He also said they might close down registrations for a while :< But he was probably kidding.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 6, 2009)

Closing registrations? Oooh, gonna make GBAtemp exclusive, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It'd be cool and lame at the same time. It'd be cool for us because we're exclusive. It'd be lame for those who need help but are unable to get it due to not being able to sign up for the forums.


----------



## BMasterP (Mar 7, 2009)

Tnxx for this post, cos it is really annoying browsing the gbatemp forums this way, realy thought that it was a problem on my end until i tryed 2 different pc's on different ips's.
hoping the speed will come back the way it was


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 7, 2009)

The issue with the forum at the moment is that the sites server provider is experiencing network problems. Last time Costello spoke about it on irc he said at least one of their routers are down. Not much that can be done on this end, so we all have to be patient until the problem is resolved.


----------



## ddp127 (Mar 8, 2009)

lol, until you said that i didn't even noticed, i am used to slow internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i even cant see the main page, is that for everyone or just my problem?


----------



## Rayder (Mar 8, 2009)

It's kinda strange though, last night (around 6-8PM EST) the site was loading very quickly for me and I thought the issues were finally ironed out.  Now, it's worse than it was before. What's that all about?


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 8, 2009)

I assume the server will be having its ups and downs until the issues are fixed. Is it a server move...? I dunno, seems to me something needs repaired or replaced.


----------



## BMasterP (Mar 9, 2009)

Yesss server speeds are ok now, tnxx people from gbatemp, especially the one responsible for all the hours and hard work you've put into this. i can finally browse the complete forum in the same time it took me to refresh my page so that i could browse one post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnxx


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 5, 2009)

its been really laggy for me at least ever since the server change and i never lag on this site. so itit just the kinks with the new server?


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 9, 2009)

what just happened?
I couldn't access the site for a while
and when I got on again I was the only member in wii-hacking (theres usually 30+ of them)
+ it seems a bit faster


----------



## Briankealing (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, it is a bit faster.

This is what I had yesterday:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U62y-JOHkmw


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 11, 2009)

close this please? servers are fine now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 11, 2009)

Closed per OP's request..


----------

